# why only 1 image in sigs?



## Bladexdsl (Jun 7, 2012)

i tried to change my userbars since i use an fx 8150 now bit it says only 1 image allowed so i tried putting the 2 bars into 1 image and than it says it's too big Lol wtf?!

i'm trying to put this image before the gtx 580 image


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 7, 2012)

Try making an animated one. It'll only count as one image, but it'll have multiple images.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 7, 2012)

What about stacking the userbars?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 7, 2012)

it just wouldn't look right


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 7, 2012)

The only solution: amputation.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 14, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Try making an animated one. It'll only count as one image, but it'll have multiple images.


i did


----------

